# Smoker Losing Heat...Would Like to fix



## smokinstitch (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been smoking for a few years now. Pretty basic stuff; like ribs, brisket, pork shoulder, chicken. Like the sounds of the smoked meatloaf stuffed with peppers and cheese, but that may have to wait...

I have been using a Masterbuilt electric (MES) Sportsman Elite for a few years now. It has produced many a fine meal for my family and friends. Yesterday while smoking three slabs of glorious baby backs, I noticed my temperature kept dropping. I tried to stop and restart it, but noting was working. I eventually had to take them out and salvage them in the oven for a couple of hours. At least I was about to get a couple of hours of hickory smoke on them. I really like this smoker and would like to fix it. Is it the heating element? Could it be the control panel? I've attached a picture; the sun has caused the plastic cover to separate. Is this something easy to fix?


----------



## dcecil (Jun 11, 2018)

You did it, I’m sure someone with your grill will be along soon to help you out.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 11, 2018)

Need a little more information. First question is if you are monitoring your temps with the built-in temp probes or are you using a remote therm? If so, do they correlate? So you set it to a given temp... then it gets there... Then it drops temp?

A couple of things right off the bat is to clean the therm probe that should be located on the back wall inside the unit. Secondly, you should check the electrical connector pigtails for the heating element. There is an access cover located on the bottom back of the unit. These have been known to be prone to failure. Check out this thread:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-heating-element-replacement.251317/


----------



## dr k (Jun 11, 2018)

If it's a digital controller with the round safety snap disc switch on the back wall, try heating to 275 and if it heats then drops it may be a faulty switch that needs replacing. The mes 30 heating element has 18 ohms of resistence and the 40 has 12 ohms if you disconnect the wires from the element and test with an ohm meter.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 11, 2018)

Heating elements die. Use the search feature for testing a heating element. I have posted a link several times. Limited to a phone so pasting links is out for a couple of days.


----------

